# Burton Winter Dealerbook 2023



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

timmyg_jr said:


> Has anyone found the Burton Winter Dealerbook for 2022-2023?
> 
> Im specifically looking to see their outerwear.


The 2023 gear is starting to be released here in Aus for this season, see below a link to some outerwear - actually, the outerwear might be last seasons looking at it a bit closer









The Best 2023 Burton Snow Gear


Burton has been at the forefront of many of the advancements in snowboarding over the years, creating ground-breaking products, supporting the best riders in the world. Here are the best Burton 2023 Snow Products you need!




www.auski.com.au


----------



## StCBoarder (Sep 24, 2019)

Bump. Anyone come across this yet?


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

StCBoarder said:


> Bump. Anyone come across this yet?


I keep checking daily and can’t find a thing ….


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

You probably will not find any leaked Burton catalogs. It has been at least 4-5 seasons since I have seen such a thing.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

timmyg_jr said:


> Has anyone found the Burton Winter Dealerbook for 2022-2023?
> 
> Im specifically looking to see their outerwear.


If you watch Burton team rider videos or NST, you will see them wearing next season’s [ak] colorways.


----------

